# Game #21 (12/12): Los Angeles Lakers @ Dallas Mavericks



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>















Los Angeles Lakers (10-10) @ Dallas Mavericks (15-5)

American Airlines Center (Dallas, Texas)









Date: Monday, December 12th
Time: 5:30 pm

*Television:*















KCAL NBALP

*Radio:*















Xtra Sports 570 ESPN 1330

*Probable Starters:*




































J. Terry M. Daniels A. Griffin D. Nowitzki E. Dampier 





































S. Parker K. Bryant L. Odom B. Cook C. Mihm

*Key Reserves:*
Los Angeles Lakers





























Kwame Brown
Devean George
Sasha Vujacic
Luke Walton

Dallas Mavericks





























Darrell Armstrong
DeSagana Diop
Devin Harris
Keith Van Horn

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#9932CC" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Lakers*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Mavericks*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Kobe Bryant 30.8</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Dirk Nowitzki 26.0</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 9.3</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Dirk Nowitzki 8.9</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 5.7</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Devin Harris 3.8</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Smush Parker 1.9</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Jason Terry 1.4</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Chris Mihm 1.2</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>DeSagana Diop 2.4</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Chris Mihm .514</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Adrian Griffin .543</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Smush Parker .414</td><td>*3PT%*</td><td>Dirk Nowitzki .441</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Sasha Vujacic .933</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Dirk Nowitzki .890</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Pacific Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>14-6</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Phoenix Suns</td><td>13-6</td><td>0.5</td><tr align=center><td>Golden State Warriors</td><td>12-8</td><td>2.0</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>10-10</td><td>4.0</td><tr align=center><td>Sacramento Kings</td><td>9-12</td><td>5.5</td></table>

*Western Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>1. San Antonio Spurs</td><td>16-4</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>2. Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>14-6</td><td>2.0</td><tr align=center><td>3. Minnesota Timberwolves</td><td>12-6</td><td>3.0</td><tr align=center><td>4. Dallas Mavericks</td><td>15-5</td><td>1.0</td><tr align=center><td>5. Phoenix Suns</td><td>13-6</td><td>2.5</td><tr align=center><td>6. Memphis Grizzlies</td><td>13-7</td><td>3.0</td><tr align=center><td>7. Golden State Warriors</td><td>12-8</td><td>4.0</td><tr align=center><td>8. Denver Nuggets</td><td>11-10</td><td>5.5</td><tr align=center><td>9. Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>10-10</td><td>6.0</td><tr align=center><td>10. Seattle Supersonics</td><td>9-10</td><td>6.5</td></table>

Mavericks tighten up their defense
BY ART GARCIA
Knight Ridder Newspapers










DALLAS - It's time for the Dallas Mavericks to take stock, for the first time this season, of where they stand, what they've done and what they still have to do.

Assistant coach Del Harris, with nearly 30 years invested in the NBA, has long believed that 20 games is the starting point to begin charting and analyzing trends.

Avery Johnson, less than 40 games into his head coaching career, has embraced that model and breaks the season into roughly 20-game increments.

[More in URL]

Quote of the Night: 
_"My nose is a little crooked, man. I'm normally super, super sexy. I'm just super sexy now."_
 - Kobe Bryant after loss to T'Wolves 12/10

Mavericks Forum Game Thread
</center>


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Lose, by a lot, but please surprise me.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Lakers win by 10,000,000.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

no josh howard for the mavs?

i smell victory


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I think we are in a good position to win this game. My main concern is Smush vs. Terry. He really needs to buckle down on defense, because Mihm and company can't afford to leave their man to help. Otherwise Dampier will be getting plenty of open dunks and Dirk will be getting open shots. I assume Dirk and Odom will be matched up a few times. It would really help matters if Lamar could get Dirk into foul trouble. And we need the new Mihm to show up. A win here would be a big confidence booster, and I think it's attainable.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Not much faith in this one.

Just keep it close.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

If we get everything going we `ll have a chance, even if Kobe has a monster game and the others disapear it will be a very bad. But i still have faith in our Lakers..


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

nguyen_milan said:


> But i still have faith in our Lakers..


I second that!


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

our only chance is to play TEAM ball, TEAM defense and TEAM offense. We have the talent to win we just gotta use it the right way. We will have to be perfect to win this, so we'll see wut happens :S


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

I see Kwame starting due to his D...Which will come in very handy in the westren conference , He shut down every single Pf he's played so far . Last week Kwame said that he see's Cook taking those jumpshots and thats something he would like to do, If Kwame learns a jumpshot this kid will be big.


----------



## ieatbabies (Aug 24, 2005)

I sure hope smush, cook, and the rest of the lakers bench decide to show up in this game. What better of a way to get over that .500 mark than with a victory tonight? Come on lakers!!


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Loss, by make 10 or 12


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

add a jumpshot kwame and you'll become the laker's horace grant


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

we'll get a loss with this one by double digits


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

I think Lakers will play very good basketball game tonight. But I dont have any expectations from Lakers tonight. Dallas is very good team now.. Lets see.. 


Hey Brian34Cook, Thanks for starting this thread bro..


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

cook misses slam dunk lol


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

game tied at 12


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

I dont understand why lakers are always in foul trouble..


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

What a nice post move by Kwame...


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

yei... Sasha Hits 3


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Lakers lead 28-27 after 1 quater.


----------



## ieatbabies (Aug 24, 2005)

(Holy s#$t Diop lost 35 lbs during the offseason from giving up chicken wings?!?!) Lakers doing great in teh first quarter so far.. only 1 turnover!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

kwames playing great


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Lakers have 8 fouls and dallas with only 3? something is really cooking with Refs. for some reason they are holding Lakers from the beginning of the season. bastords


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Kwame is keeping balls alive, Setting good screens...He looks hungry.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Kwame just took a charge and got us the ball! Van horn seems hurt though.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Van Horn looks like he's in a lot of pain after Kwame drew the charge.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Kwames kicking ***!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Where the hell was this Kwame earlier? Nice to have him back tonight..


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

That pass Kwame made to Lamar was the best I have seen from him all season long.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Lakers on 10-2 run wow.. I think Kwame is playing nice tonight.. Keep it going ...


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Where the hell was this Kwame earlier? Nice to have him back tonight..



Maybe he's actually beliving in himself now.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Kwame with a baby hook!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

mihm should be put in doghouse.. he just came in and took a quick foul..back to the bench..WTF.. will he ever learn?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LOL @ that Kobe foul.. Dont think it was much.. Nice acting..


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

That was a sweet drive and dunk Lamar had while getting fouled by Dirk. What a horrible defensive player.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

foul trouble is killing lakers. 4 fouls in less than a min


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Yikes.. 

Lakers up 58-56 at halftime..


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

dallas made 20-25 free throws where as lakers 10-11 freethrows..


I think This foul trouble will haunt lakers all the season. one of the major reason why lakers loosing. We blew 9 point lead through fouls


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

They just played one of the their best halves of the season, and they only lead by 2 so I think Dallas will come back and win this one.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Is Luke Walton hurt today?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

This is a fun game, Lakers playing good TEAM ball hopefully they can keep it up I want to see Kwame start this 2nd half.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

I think Mihm is one of the games best tippers....He always gets those tips.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Dallas on 12-3 run and lead by 4.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Lakers should go inside.. we need Kwame and profit back in the lineup


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

starting lineup is bad tonight.. every one is in foul trouble.. we need Kwame and Profit back in the lineup..


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Guys what do you think. Will lakers pull this off? 5 point lead.. I thnik Piece of cake if we put some defensive pressure and NOT commit fouls...they made 26 Free throws..


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

The hack that Daniels just put on Kobe was one of the worst I have ever seen. Worst refs ever tonight.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Why all the refs in this league are againt us?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Well a bull**** charging call and a bull**** no-call give the Mavs the momentum and what ultimately will be the game....what else is new?

I'm getting sick and tired of this crap.


----------



## mattematikz (Nov 30, 2005)

**** The Referees


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Kobe missed last 5 shots


----------



## mattematikz (Nov 30, 2005)

nice game by kwame


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

Luuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuke


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Is this Kwame Brown? Where did the stiff go? He is not getting very many touches tonight, but it seems like he has made a play every time he has touched it. Walton is playing well too after being benched in the first half.


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

Kobe For Three 97-97


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Kwame!!!!!


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

nguyen_milan said:


> Why all the refs in this league are againt us?


yah everybody except that dude from utah


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Kobe ties the game with a 3
Dirk hits 1/2 from the line
Kwame gives us the lead with a hook shot
Now Harris will shoot freethrows.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Where did Kwame learn these moves? Wow Kwames deserves his starting job back.


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

come on we got this.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

i really hope we get this win, Kwame,Odom and Kobe are all having a good game.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

KWAME.. Wow.. One point game.. And he makes a nice defensive play.. 

KOBE DESPERATION THREE 

34.9 left..

Lakers up 104-102..

WOW!!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Kkkkkkkkkkkkkkooooooooooooooooobeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Oh My GOD Kobe hits 3 lead by 2


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

kobe with the 3!!!!!!!!!!!!1 yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 104-102 lakers


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Is that the Kwame sissy Brown we used to know? and the other KB! not a big deal we used to know him!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Dirk to Diop.. Blocked by Kobe.. Gets it back.. Foul on Kwame.. To the line for 2..

Make.. 104-103.. 

Miss.. GEORGE REBOUND.. Kobe is fouled!


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

kobe 4 3!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe fouled but wait.. Throws it to Devean.. back to Kobe.. 18.2 left in the game.. Cmon Kobe :gopray:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe.. good.. 105-103 LAL

KOBE MISS.. WALTON O BOARD..

Fouled with 16.5

MAKE THE FREE THROWS!!!!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Lllllllllllukkkkkkkkkkkke


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Luke makes first.. 106-103 LAL
Luke maked second.. 107-103 LAL..

DEFENSE!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Devin Harris drills three.. 107-106 LAL..

Smush fouled with 5.6 left..

:gopray:


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

This is a great Win for Lakers... Great game by Kwame and Kobe


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

come on smush knock en down


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

GOOD.. 108-106 LAL..
Good.. 109-106 LAL..

FOUL THEM!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

We won We won!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOoo hooooooooooooooooooo!!!!! Kwames shoots 100 %


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

TERRY CLANKS THREE.. Lamar tips it back. .. Lakers win.. Hopefully Dirk is ok


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 
LAKERS WIN!!!!!!!
:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

Laker Win Lakers Win Lakers Win.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

We Wwwoooooooooonnnnn Yeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

Lakers win against a good Mavs team


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

5 out of our last 6... man, am so happy


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Biggest win of this season so far!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Once again a spectacular clutch performance By Kobe. He is always on the edge. Thats why I like him and also Hate him for his guts..


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

KWAME BROWN!!!
What a game by him and Kobe's miracle 3! 

Awesome win.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Party at my house !!! No really Laker party at my house!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

What did I fricking say? (Sure, I said we'd lose the game....other than that though) I said that when Kwame Brown gets back, he'll look like a different player.

Those were some of the best post moves we've seen all year. Hopefully he will soon have earned his starting job back because I truly believe he can be a solid NBA big man. He won't be an All-Star, but he certainly has the skills to be a 13-15ppg guy who can play solid defense and be a presence in the paint.

4-1 road trip! Way to go Lakers! :banana:


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Dirk gets some punishment after dishing out some to Hinrich and Deng last week..


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

I think this is the best spirt we've ever been in , in this forum!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

What a freakin win! Look at my post one page 1..  .. I knew we could win this one. I'm still going to hate on Kwame until he stops having 1 good game out of 15. If he decides to bring it every night, I will give him some credit. Sometimes Kobe pisses me off, but he made it happen in crunch time tonight. Now let's go beat Memphis and make this one hell of a road trip.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Since I came back to making Game Thread's.. The Lakers have gone... 4-1 :clap: .. That would be the road trip for us.. Nice.. 

4-2 roadtrip leaving us at .500.. That's the worst that can happen.. and you'd still be within reach of where you can accept in the West as they arent far away from the 8th seed (Yes I know it's early!)

5-1 roadtrip leaving us at .545.. and in the spot you wanna be in the West.. 

I would quite honestly have accepted a 3-3 trip to be honest. I thought 2-4 was realistic but this team is starting to click..


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Yeah go kick Memphis`*** baby!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

LA Lakers (11-10)109 106







Dallas (15-6)
<!-- Timeouts: 3​ --> 
<!-- Timeouts: 3​ --> 


<!-- linscorelength: 5 : 5 --> <!-- for gameUpdate, recap, play-by-play and box score, show linescore & clock divs below --> <!-- begin linescore (new) --> <table border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0" height="72" width="315"> <tbody><tr id="lineTopRow" align="center"> <td class="bbL" align="left">
 </td> <td class="bbL" width="30">1</td> <td class="bbL" width="30">2</td> <td class="bbL" width="30">3</td> <td class="bbL" width="30">4</td> <td> 
 </td> <td> 
 </td> <td> 
 </td> <td> 
 </td> <td>*T*</td> </tr> <tr id="lineAwayRow" align="center"> <td align="left">*LA Lakers *</td> <td>28</td> <td>30</td> <td>24</td> <td>27</td> <td> 
 </td> <td> 
 </td> <td> 
 </td> <td> 
 </td> <td id="lineAwayTotal">*109*</td> </tr> <tr id="lineHomeRow" align="center"> <td align="left">*Dallas *</td> <td>27</td> <td>29</td> <td>31</td> <td>19</td> <td> 
 </td> <td> 
 </td> <td> 
 </td> <td> 
 </td> <td id="lineHomeTotal">*106*</td> </tr> </tbody></table>
Final​ <!-- pageName == nbaboxscore --> 

<!-- END STANDARD GAME HEADER --> 

<table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(84, 37, 130) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">*LOS ANGELES LAKERS*</td> </tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">DREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Lamar Odom, SF</td><td>38</td><td>5-9</td><td>0-0</td><td>5-6</td><td>3</td><td>8</td><td>11</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>15</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Cook, PF</td><td>17</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Chris Mihm, FC</td><td>17</td><td>4-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>10</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Smush Parker, G</td><td>26</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-1</td><td>3-4</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kobe Bryant, SG</td><td>43</td><td>15-33</td><td>3-9</td><td>10-12</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>43</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">DREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kwame Brown, FC</td><td>27</td><td>6-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>12</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Devean George, SF</td><td>25</td><td>3-10</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Sasha Vujacic, G</td><td>22</td><td>1-2</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Laron Profit, GF</td><td>17</td><td>3-4</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Luke Walton, SF</td><td>7</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>7</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Devin Green, G</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Andrew Bynum, C</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td>
</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td> <td>3PM-A</td> <td>FTM-A</td> <td>OREB</td> <td>DREB</td> <td>REB</td> <td>AST</td> <td>STL</td> <td>BLK</td> <td>TO</td> <td>PF</td> <td>PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*39-78*</td><td>*5-15*</td><td>*26-30*</td><td>*10*</td><td>*25*</td><td>*35*</td><td>*17*</td><td>*7*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*8*</td><td>*35*</td><td>*109*</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*50.0%*</td><td>*33.3%*</td><td>*86.7%*</td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 8 (8)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr><tr class="stathead"> <td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(12, 71, 157) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">*DALLAS MAVERICKS*</td> </tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">DREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Josh Howard, GF</td><td>12</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dirk Nowitzki, PF</td><td>42</td><td>9-20</td><td>0-3</td><td>9-12</td><td>1</td><td>14</td><td>15</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>27</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Erick Dampier, C</td><td>16</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-2</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marquis Daniels, GF</td><td>44</td><td>9-15</td><td>0-1</td><td>5-5</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>6</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>23</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jason Terry, PG</td><td>38</td><td>5-13</td><td>3-7</td><td>7-9</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>20</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">DREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Devin Harris, G</td><td>22</td><td>4-8</td><td>1-1</td><td>10-10</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>19</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Adrian Griffin, GF</td><td>27</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">DeSagana Diop, FC</td><td>30</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-4</td><td>5</td><td>3</td><td>8</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Keith Van Horn, SF</td><td>5</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">DJ Mbenga, C</td><td>3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Josh Powell, F</td><td>3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Darrell Armstrong, PG</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Josh Powell, F</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td>
</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td> <td>3PM-A</td> <td>FTM-A</td> <td>OREB</td> <td>DREB</td> <td>REB</td> <td>AST</td> <td>STL</td> <td>BLK</td> <td>TO</td> <td>PF</td> <td>PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*34-73*</td><td>*4-13*</td><td>*34-44*</td><td>*17*</td><td>*30*</td><td>*47*</td><td>*13*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*10*</td><td>*25*</td><td>*106*</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*46.6%*</td><td>*30.8%*</td><td>*77.3%*</td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 11 (12)
</td></tr></tbody> </table> 




bbb


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> LA Lakers (11-10)109 106
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why isnt Wafer on the roster?


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Wohoo!!! a great win for the Lakeshow! Wassup with that no-call on Kobe!? Almost ripped his arm off...man...the reffs arent showing any love to the Lakers. AT LEAST CALL THE OBVIOUS CALLS DAMNIT!

I'm excited on the win!


----------



## Lakers Own (Mar 3, 2005)

YES!!!! I'm a happy guy now. I want them to **** up Memphis.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

> Why isnt Wafer on the roster?


Cause Kwam is back so von wafer back on inactive list


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

nguyen_milan said:


> Cause Kwam is back so von wafer back on inactive list


oo Thanx.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

If they can get that type of effort and impact from Kwame in just 27 mpg on a more consistent basis, the Lakers are going to be a very good Western Conference team. Alas, I fear we may not see that Kwame Brown very often, but damn do I hope I'm wrong. I knew he'd come back better than before, because it would be pretty hard for him to stink it up more than he did before the injury, but his energy, spirit, and all-around balanced effort wasn't quite what I was expecting. Finally some life from the Big Bust! 

And props to Kobe in the clutch (again) and Odom with another solid all around effort. All of this despite Smush having a mostly non-existent night.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> Why isnt Wafer on the roster?


Because Kwame is back.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

EHL said:


> If they can get that type of effort and impact from Kwame in just 27 mpg on a more consistent basis, the Lakers are going to be a very good Western Conference team. Alas, I fear we may not see that Kwame Brown very often, but damn do I hope I'm wrong. I knew he'd come back better than before, because it would be pretty hard for him to stink it up more than he did before the injury, but his energy, spirit, and all-around balanced effort wasn't quite what I was expecting. Finally some life from the Big Bust!
> 
> And props to Kobe in the clutch (again) and Odom with another solid all around effort. All of this despite *Smush having a mostly non-existent night*.



He did have those clutch free throws though.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Laker Freak said:


> LA Lakers (11-10)109 106
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought Powell was in the game..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I think he was :laugh:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

someone post the video of benga blocking kobe

kobe needs a spanking


----------



## LJD (Nov 27, 2004)

I swear...Kobe is the reason I love basketball so much. That was just insane he is my hero.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

HallOfFamer said:


> Lose, by a lot, but please surprise me.


Im surprised.

Didnt get to see the game til the closing moments though.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

dannyM said:


> someone post the video of benga blocking kobe
> 
> kobe needs a spanking



That never happend. It never happend.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Does Kobe still have his right hand taped? Maybe that's why he's not trying to dunk with his right.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kwame's best game of the year so far. *12 points - 6-6 from the field*, 4 rebounds 3 asist and* no turnovers*!! I guess that Phil taunting did something to Kwame.


----------



## ieatbabies (Aug 24, 2005)

I'll admit kwame was good tonight, but hes got to play like this more than once before i start to change my attitude about him. What were the stats of his best career game btw?


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

Great win. Kobe shows once again why he is the best player in the league.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm guessing its the 30/17 game he had against Sacramento that everyone drooled about. The sun shines on a dog's *** every once in a while.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Good win!

Got a question though... Just how impressive did Kwame look out there and how did he score, post moves?


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

BBB said:


> Good win!
> 
> Got a question though... Just how impressive did Kwame look out there and how did he score, post moves?


He didn't look like a sissy...he was the man out there. Took Diop to school in the post. They isolated him a couple times in the 4th qtr and he came through with huge buckets. Super quick spins and powerful post moves...Diop didn't come close to defending hime. Most impressive Kwame I've ever seen.

Great great win boys. I think we've turned a corner the last few games and still have a huge potential to improve.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe's 43 points floor Mavs
By ART GARCIA
Star-Telegram Staff Writer










DALLAS -- The image of Dirk Nowitzki curled up, nearly knocked unconscious, just about summed up the Mavericks' night.

Painful.

From Keith Van Horn's hard fall to Josh Howard's ankle to Kobe Bryant's 3-point dagger to Nowitzki's spill, the blows just kept on coming until the Mavs hit the canvas in Monday's 109-106 loss to the Los Angeles Lakers at American Airlines Center.

The Mavs (15-6) had their five-game winning streak snapped and suffered their third home loss of the season in nine games. The five-game homestand continues Wednesday against Phoenix.

"We were battling uphill all night," coach Avery Johnson said. "We couldn't get anything going."

[More in URL]


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Comeback Kobe sinks Mavs
10:26 AM CST on Tuesday, December 13, 2005
By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News

When Kobe Bryant makes a clutch play to beat you, it's not shocking.

The Mavericks saw their five-game winning streak die not so much because of what the Los Angeles Lakers superstar did, but what the Mavericks didn't do.

Bryant's fadeaway 3-pointer from about 30 feet with 34.9 seconds – and one second on the shot clock – to go provided the dagger in the Mavericks as LA pulled off a 109-106 upset Monday night at American Airlines Center.
Mavericks/NBA

It was a painful loss in many ways, not the least of which was a hip injury to Keith Van Horn, who had to be helped off the court early in the second quarter and could barely walk after the game.

But the problems besetting the Mavericks down the stretch hurt just as bad.

They failed to box out on Bryant's missed free throw with 18.2 seconds left and LA up, 105-103. When Luke Walton rebounded, Dallas had to foul, and Walton hit two free throws. 

"We're not amazed, to say the least," said LA coach Phil Jackson. "It's a beautiful thing to see, but it's something we've grown accustomed to over the years."

True, the Mavericks are not the first nor the last team Bryant has flattened with a big shot.

Said Bryant: "For me, it was a good look. You know, I've done it before." 

[More in URL]


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Hot from every angle
02:42 AM PST on Tuesday, December 13, 2005
By BRODERICK TURNER / The Press-Enterprise










DALLAS - This is why many consider Kobe Bryant the best shooting guard in the NBA.

This is why Bryant wants the ball in his capable hands when the game hangs in the balance.

This is why Bryant is perhaps the most dangerous player when the stakes are the highest.

His Lakers trailed by one with less than a minute to play in Monday's game at Dallas, and the 24-second clock was winding down. The Mavericks sent two defenders at Bryant, who lost the ball for a couple of precious seconds.

But Bryant collected it, gathered himself and drilled a 29-foot three-pointer that gave the Lakers a one-point lead and sent them on their way to a 109-106 win, their fourth in five games on the road trip. 

"Some people think he's too aggressive offensively," said teammate Lamar Odom, who had 15 points and 11 rebounds. "It's hard not to shoot the ball when you can make shots from anywhere."

Odom laughed, as did all around him.

"When you feel in your gut that you can make a shot from anywhere with anybody on you, you're going to shoot the ball," Odom continued. "I always tell people, playing with him, you're a part of history. He proved me right tonight." 

[More in URL]


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I'm guessing its the 30/17 game he had against Sacramento that everyone drooled about. *The sun shines on a dog's *** every once in a while.*


:rofl:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Great Game fellas. I just wished that the Refs could have been a little kinder to the Lakers. We should have won by more, but we couldnt get any calls. The refs were terrible tonight.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

the shot










Lakers forward Lamar Odom might be biased, but the events of the evening further sold him on a couple of issues that outsiders might dispute with him.

On Bryant: "Some people think he's too aggressive offensively. It's hard not to shoot the ball when you can make shots from everywhere. I'm being serious. When you feel in your gut that you can make a shot from anywhere with anyone on you, you're going to shoot the ball. I always tell people that playing with him is being a part of history. He proved me right."

http://www.ocregister.com/ocregister/sports/pros/lakers/article_887016.php


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Props to KissTheRim. Must give credit where its do. :cheers:


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

http://rapidshare.de/files/9082406/Kobe_30_ft_fade_away_3_vs_mavz.asf.html

http://rapidshare.de/files/9104533/12-12-2005_-_Kobe_Twisting_Layup.avi.html

Some great game footage from Arcade at CL:

Lakers vs. Mavericks 12-12-05
Size: 45.8 mb
Length: 3:02 min
Song: Ghost Face Killa: Cher Chez La Ghost
http://rapidshare.de/files/9086575/ARCADE.Lakers.vs.Mavericks.12.12.05.wmv.html


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Props to KissTheRim. Must give credit where its do. :cheers:


thats one of the sweetest shots ive ever seen...it was similar to his shot in NO last yr.,, only this one was much more difficult, but he's made so many spectacular shots, its hard to rank 'em


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

clien said:


> thats one of the sweetest shots ive ever seen...it was similar to his shot in NO last yr.,, only this one was much more difficult, but he's made so many spectacular shots, its hard to rank 'em


IMHO, Kobe is one of the best finishers in the game (not talking solely about dunks). I could swear he lives for these baseline drives...


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

"Odds are you’ve seen Kobe’s ridiculous fadeaway three to beat the Mavs last night. But did you catch what went down on the play leading up to the shot? With Adrian Griffin checking Kobe up top, Kwame Brown came over to set a pick. When Kobe went into his move, Griffin popped Kwame below the belt. Check the replay one more time and watch as Kwame buckles and can barely walk after Griffin goes low. An accident? Let’s call it poetic justice that Kobe busted the game-winner in Griffin’s grill " from dime


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I doubt it would hurt Kwame to get hit below the belt.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I doubt it would hurt Kwame to get hit below the belt.


That's a low blow. Haha, get it?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

EHL said:


> That's a low blow. Haha, get it?


 Brilliant.


----------



## ieatbabies (Aug 24, 2005)

dannyM said:


> someone post the video of benga blocking kobe
> 
> kobe needs a spanking












Its not a video but close enough?


----------

